# Tape measures



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

What brand do you use? I've used Stanley tapes most of my career and got fed up with them and bought Lufkin and then a husky. Then I've gotten free HF tapes and can't stand any of them. They are accurate enough but the belt clips drive me nuts. Back in the old days I could cut parts and put the tape on my belt or pants pocked without thinking about it. All of the tapes I have now you have to put the parts down and use both hands to clip the tape on. More often than not I end up laying the tape down because I can't clip it with one hand and then can't find tape when I need it.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

What if you bent the clip past its 'normal' point so that it no longer closes all the way? That way it should slide over your belt.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

hwebb99 said:


> What if you bent the clip past its 'normal' point so that it no longer closes all the way? That way it should slide over your belt.


I tried that and snap it was gone. I could maybe fabricate a belt clip but I have better things to do.


----------



## Jammer (Jul 15, 2009)

Back In The Day we'd take the clip off, open the tape up and take an extra turn with it.

The clip gets in the way, in a pouch is much, much faster.


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

Add my vote for the belt pouch for larger tapes. I just drop the smaller 10 or 12 footers into an apron pocket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*there's a magnetic "clip"*

http://www.amazon.com/Magneto-MagK1-Tape-Holder-Kit/dp/B00FRBVMKY

Pretty good reviews at the bottom.....


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

I use a Stanley with the clip removed. It goes into the front pouch of my toolbelt.


----------



## KDC1956 (Apr 21, 2016)

I use a Stanley tapes as well but I don't like to have any on my belt.I just lay it on the table until I need it.But a good leather belt holder are good my dad use one all the time.My self I don't like tool hanging on me at all.


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

I use a Stanley and a HF - both I keep in my pouch in my apron when using (not at the same time obviously)


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

being ambi-metric, I use both mm and inches. just depends on what I'm doing....

anyway . . . been looking for a tape measure that has both. long lookie no-seeie....
found a Maerble on-line at Amazon. has inches and mm - but that's not the point.

when you pull out some length of tape and need it to "stick" - I'm always short a couple hands or fingers to push/slide/hammer hard enough on the plastic doohickey to 'lock' the tape....the Maerble locks 'automatically' - you hit the switch to make it retract. 

is that neat or what? infinitely superior to 'the other way' as I use it.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Stanley fat max.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have a drawer full but....*

Of all my tapes, Lufkin, Stanley Fat Max, TSC 1 1/2" wide, I like this one the best:
http://www.amazon.com/Komelon-SLSS125-Stainless-Self-Locking-Measure/dp/B002FCLEJC

Read the excellent reviews.... :smile3:


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

I use a sweet little vintage 10' Lufkin and a laser measure for most things, a steel rule and a yardstick for woodwork, and a 16' and 30' Fatmax for framing, siding, cladding.
I wear Blaklader pants with built in tool pouches that I can keep my 10 footer in.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This is my view also*



asevereid said:


> I use a sweet little vintage 10' Lufkin and a laser measure for most things, a steel rule and a yardstick for *woodwork*,
> :thumbsup: and a 16' and 30' Fatmax for *framing*, siding, cladding.
> I wear Blaklader pants with built in tool pouches that I can keep my 10 footer in.


I don't generally use a tape measure for woodworking, rather a steel scale in various lengths up to 5 ft. since it's more precise in my opinion.

For framing and construction I use a tape or a story stick with marks at the important intersections. Sometimes I'll use a specific length stick cut to a known dimension rather than measure.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

I have several ... none of which could I give you a brand name on. But they lay all over, so, at any time, if I look, there's one close to me.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The only time I use a tool pouch is if I'm working off a ladder. In the shop I just use a 12' tape. It covers almost anything I do. I don't believe I've ever seen a Fat Max tape, I'll have to look for one as well as the magnetic tape holder. 

I wonder if Komelon makes a tape that isn't self locking? I don't believe I would like this feature.
Anyway, thanks for the tips, it'll give me something to look for.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Assembled in the us, great quality and a good warranty.


----------



## Jammer (Jul 15, 2009)

My shop apron (the cheap, light, disposable cloth type) has small pouches.

I prefer goods made overseas.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Jammersix said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer goods made overseas.




Why?


----------



## SNash22 (Feb 16, 2015)

Kobalt from Lowes. Why, there's nothing special about them? They replace them for free, that's why. I've burned one, bent the hook on another and they replaced it each time at no cost and no questions.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Jammersix said:


> My shop apron (the cheap, light, disposable cloth type) has small pouches.
> 
> I prefer goods made overseas.





ryan50hrl said:


> Why?


Because dropping a cabinet on a Chinese tape measure hurts less than dropping one on an American made


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

I use different brands for different applications.
Stanley Fatmax for wood framing.
Fastcap for wood working on large panels or knocking down long lengths. They offer flat panel tapes, metric/imperial tapes and left to righty tapes. They also have a writing surface on the tape so I can write down several dimensions on the tape and not have to go back because I forgot what I measured.
I found a kolbolt at Lowes I like for job sites with metal studs. It has a magnet end that sticks to the metal stud.
In the shop I use Woodpecker rules when I need accuracy.


----------



## Minnesota Marty (Feb 27, 2015)

*Folding wooden ruler?*

Most of the time I use a 30' Stanley. My daughter bought in a Kamelon and I like it. A little getting used to it, since is stays extended but handy for certain tasks. For small measurements I still use my wooden folding ruler with the brass slide. I was taught how to read a ruler by my dad about 55+ years ago and I still use it. It is handy for small tight spaces. 

Marty


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It just goes to show you can't take tools for granted. If you have any tool you use often and works well you need to stockpile them because somebody sometime is going to re-invent that tool so it doesn't work well. In the case of tape measures the springs usually break so over the years I removed the tape from the case and through the rest of it away. I have quite a few blades but no cases.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

You could stick them to other stuff that needs measurin', like table saw sleds and miter saw fences.


----------



## sawdust703 (Jun 27, 2014)

I use Lufkin tapes. I've found they w/stand abuse better than Stanley, & are dead on measurements. Their belt clip leaves a lot to be desired. I've got I don't know how many Stanley's around that need some work, but unable to find parts. Some of them were my Dads. Guess i'll keep'em around for conversation pieces.😉


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think I've found a solution to my tape measure problem. Today I was at a box store and saw a magnetic tape holder and bought one and a new Stanley tape. I put it on and the first time I tried to use it the tape came off the tape holder so for now shelved that item. Anyway the tape holder was bigger than the 12' tape I was trying to use. I will probably try it again on a bigger tape. Then I remembered yesterday I was using a HF free tape and when I pulled the tape out it stayed out so I got it and put the belt clip off the HF tape on the Stanley tape and it worked well. I think the main problem with the belt clip on the Stanley tape was it was too rigid. While the belt clip on the HF tape didn't work so great on the HF tape it worked on the Stanley.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Steve,1/2 dz Fat max's....16' is my prefered.

But,an X46 Lufkin folding rule is more often in my fried chicken grease cvrd mits.I just make sure the guys carry a tape,haha.


----------



## MatthewEOD (Dec 6, 2013)

I have a 12 foot stanley I like i the shop, its all metal constuction. And it works real well. I use steel rule for smaller measurements.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

Mostly Stanley. I like the lever lock style far more than the power lock style.


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

Another vote for Stanley Leverlock. I have several 12 footers scattered around the shop.


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

I've been loyal to Stanley forever. But I just have a problem with the clip. They always bend or break. It also seems lately that the tape itself does not last as long as they used to. I tried Dewalt and they were good but same problems. I bought a Milwaukee with a hard wire clip on the back last year and it's been great. Since then I replaced all the other Stanley tapes in the shop. I have one 25' I use on big stuff and a 16' I use on small stuff. But I also have a matching set on the other side of the wood shop for my kid to use plus another set in the metal shop. I even have one in the stain area so I know I am staining the correct piece. I also have one in shipping so my shipping guy ships the right piece.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

How can a thread about the simple tape measure get so long?

I have a drawer with several tapes in it. My first decision is how long a distance I need to measure. 

I just grab the first one that I can reach that is long enough to measure what I want.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> How can a thread about the simple tape measure get so long?
> 
> I have a drawer with several tapes in it. My first decision is how long a distance I need to measure.
> 
> ...


The question asked was that of personal choice so everyone is likely to have a different one. Myself, I like a tape like the 12' stanley in the shop but I just couldn't stand the changes they made to the belt clip. I don't like the tapes with a 1 1/4" blade even for framing and I especially don't like a tape that self locks. 

The other day when I was shopping for another tape, I considered a Milwaukee tape but at the time I was shopping for one for the shop and the smallest one they had was 16'. Since I have so many HF free tapes I doubt if I will ever shop for a bigger one.


----------



## TimeTurnsElastic (May 4, 2015)

I posted a thread like this about a year ago, and have still yet to find that "magic" tape. They all drive me crazy for one reason or another. Someone mentioned the Komeleon Stainless Steel, and that's been a pretty durable and accurate standby for me for about 3-4 months, which is longer than most of mine last working in general carpentry. My biggest gripe is it doesn't quite have the standout I'd like for construction, but obviously that's much less of an issue in woodworking. For ww, I'm a proponent of FastCap. The "Pro Carpenter Lefty/Righty" served me well before it disappeared, and I imagine would work well for most folks on here well. No standout whatsoever, but being able to measure from either side is a nice feature. Also has a writing surface on the face and built-in pencil sharpener. Gimmicky? Well, sure, but both functions I actually used.

The whole clip thing grinds my gears too. I'm tired of shredding my pants pockets, or futzing around trying to get my tape out of my belt while balanced precariously on a ladder. So I just ordered FastCap's "Speedclip" tape measure holder from Rockler. Has a built-in pencil holder and sharpener. Mixed reviews, but for $1.99, I figured it was worth a shot?!
http://www.rockler.com/fastcap-speedclip-tape-measure-holder


----------



## TimeTurnsElastic (May 4, 2015)

Anyone tried one of these? Trust 25', 1" blade. Never heard of the brand before, came across it on a whim while looking into Starrett tapes. 5-Stars out of 191 reviews on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Trust-72-7525...&sr=8-1&keywords=trust+72-7525+measuring+tape

Could be a less bulky alternative to FatMax's, with an 8.5' standout -- cheaper too at $13.95. Speaking of Stanley's yesterday I dropped one from 20 feet + while doing repairs to some 2nd story eaves. It hit the pavement, bounced and rolled down a hill another 20 feet or so, and was none the worse for the wear. That's a well built tape.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't do that much framing so I've never really paid any attention to standout. I don't have any tapes wider than 1". Of those the Lufkin and Stanley had a standout of 8'. The HF free tapes had a standout of 92".


----------

